# PC Eigenbau - Welcher Sockel?



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Hallo,


ich hab jetzt seit 2 Jahren keinen Desktop PC mehr gehabt,
sondern ich hatte mich damals für einen schnellen Gaming Laptop entschieden (einfacher für Lans, etc.).

Jedenfalls kommt der so langsam nicht mehr mit und ich fange jetzt an mir neue Komponenten für einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu suchen.
Wegen des Laptops hab ich mich die ganze Zeit nicht mehr allzu sehr mit aktueller Hardware beschäftigt, weshalb ich eure Hilfe bräuchte.

Vorweg... ich möchte gerne ein Intel System zusammen bauen, oder hat AMD mittlerweile wieder die Nase vorn?
Ansonsten fühle ich mich eher zu Intel hingezogen.

Mein größtes Problem ist die Übersicht über die Sockel.
Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme das es derzeit von Seiten Intel drei aktuell genutzte Sockel gibt?

Sockel 775: normale Core2Duo, bzw Quad Prozessoren
Sockel 1156: Core i3, Core i5, Core i7 (laut Wiki)
Sockel 1366: nur Core i7 ?

Ich hatte geplant mein System zukunftssicher zu bauen.
Anfangs wollte ich dafür auf den Sockel 1156 setzten und mir einen Core i3/5 zuzulegen um später auf einen i7 umsteigen zu können.
Macht das noch Sinn, oder lohnt es sich mehr direkt tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen und auf den Sockel 1366 mit einem Core i7 zu gehen?

Weiterhin wollte ich direkt auf DDR3 gehen (können das überhaupt Mainboards mit Sockel 1156? Ansonsten hat sich das ja schon erledigt ^^ )

Noch etwas... wie sieht es derzeit mit SLI aus?
Gibts dabei immer noch Probleme mit Mikrorucklern etc.?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich schon mal fürs lesen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
borsTiHD


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Ware doch auf Sandy Bridge (S1155)! Alles andere würde ich jetzt nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Sockel 1155?

Welche Vor-/Nachteile bietet der gegenüber den anderen?
Hab von dem bisher noch nichts gehört


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Siehe hier:

Special: sandy bridge - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

zukunftssicher bist zurzeit mit keinem sockel!

weder bei amd noch intel.....

der einzige vorteil bei 1336 ist, das du 2x16 lanes hast, anstatt 2x 8 lanes wie bei 1156, und du kannst tripple channel nutzen!

wenn es intel sein muss, dann würde ich zur deutlich billigeren confi raten : sockel 1156!

da würde ich einen i7 860, 4GB DDR3 RAM und ein board um 90€ nehmen!

doch hier kannst du sli nur mit 2x 8 lanes betreiben, doch denn unterschied zwischen 2x 16 und 2x 8 lanes bemerkst du eh nie!
dennoch würde ich dir abraten!

warum?

enorme hitze!
stromverbrauch!
mikroruckler!
treiberprobleme!
oft nur ein + von 20%!


ich würde bei intel auf die sandybridge warten, oder bei amd auf den neuen am3+ sockel!


----------



## der_knoben (5. September 2010)

Guck einfach mal bei google nach Sandy Bridge oder i5 2400. Davon gibt es schon ein Preview. Der Sockel wird der neue Mainstream-Sockel. Er ist Leistungsfähiger als der 1156, zumindest der CPU. Wenn du also nicht sofort neu brauchst, dann warte.
Ansonsten nen i5 760 oder i7 860 für 1156. Vllt wäre AMD auch eine Überlegung wert? Bspw. PhenomII 955 oder 1090T?


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

warte doch einfach, oder muss es sofort sein???


----------



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Vielen Dank euch allen.
Also löst der kommende Sockel 1155 die anderen ab?
Da kann ich warten.

Zwei GPUs hört sich immer noch nicht sehr ansprechend an für mich.
Um die 20% Gewinn kann ich mir schenken ^^
Bleibe ich lieber bei einer Graka.

So wie ich das gelesen habe hören die CPUs dann auf die Endung 2000?
Deckt auch Core i3/5/7 ab?
Dann warte ich auf jedenfall.

Ich hab beim kurzen durchstöbern verschiedene Termine gefunden.
Einmal ein Release im Herbst und dann Anfang 2011.
Wie lautet der aktuelle Termin?
Kommen CPUs und Mainboards zur selben Zeit raus?

Kann ich dann auch davon ausgehen das USB3 bei den neuen Boards Standard wird, oder zumindest mit verbaut werden?

mfg


€dit:
Wegen AMD... ich bin da eher der Intel Fanboy 
Anfangs AMD bis zur XP Reihe, danach hatte ich nur noch Intels verbaut.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

> Vielen Dank euch allen.
> Also löst der kommende Sockel 1155 die anderen ab?
> Da kann ich warten.



1156 wird zu 1155 
1366 wird zu 1365


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

borsTiHD schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch allen.
> Also löst der kommende Sockel 1155 die anderen ab?
> Da kann ich warten.


 
Der 1155 löst den 1156 ab, der 1356 löst nächstes Jahr den 1366 ab.



borsTiHD schrieb:


> Ich hab beim kurzen durchstöbern verschiedene Termine gefunden.
> Einmal ein Release im Herbst und dann Anfang 2011.
> Wie lautet der aktuelle Termin?
> Kommen CPUs und Mainboards zur selben Zeit raus?


 
Schwer zu sagen, wann sie jetzt rauskommen, ich denke mal zum Jahreswechsel.

Klar kommen Brett und CPU gleichzeitig raus, alles andere ist ja auch sinnfrei. 



borsTiHD schrieb:


> Kann ich dann auch davon ausgehen das USB3 bei den neuen Boards Standard wird, oder zumindest mit verbaut werden?


 
Wird wie jetzt mittels Zusatzchips realisiert. Nativ im Chipsatz ist es bei Intel immer noch nicht.



borsTiHD schrieb:


> €dit:
> Wegen AMD... ich bin da eher der Intel Fanboy
> Anfangs AMD bis zur XP Reihe, danach hatte ich nur noch Intels verbaut.


 
AMD ist aber auch nicht verkehrt, du hast genug Spieleleistung und bezahlst weniger Geld.
AMD bringt nächstes Jahr ebenfalls eine neue Prozessorgeneration auf den Markt.


----------



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Grad euren Sammelthread gefunden 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...el-2011-der-nachfolger-des-sockel-1366-a.html

Vielen Dank nochmals.
Ich werde dann warten, wäre ja idiotisch ^^
Neue Generation ist ja praktisch da. 

mfg


€dit:
Ok Danke.
Dann erkundige ich mich auch mal über die AMD Sockel/Prozessoren.

Wegen USB 3... sind das Karten die in den PCI Slot kommen?
Oder wie wird das derzeit nachgerüstet?


----------



## snapstar123 (5. September 2010)

Aslo wenn der Preis keine rolle spielt natürlich der grössere Sockel 1366, wenn es billiger sein soll würde ich AM3 oder 1156 nehmen obwohl jetzt bald der Sockel 1155 kommt.
Ich glaube Gigabyte bietet einen Service an wenn du jetzt einen 1156 Sockel Board kaufst und der 1155 Sockel kommt bekommst du dann das neue Board mit dem neuen Sockel, Problem die CPU passt aber dann nicht auf denn 1155 Sockel.
Ich finde das man zur Zeit mit AMD am besten fährt denn was Intel gerade macht verstehe ich nicht, der Sockel 775 wahr doch auch ein sehr grosser Erfolg klar gab es am Anfang auch Schwierigkeiten aber das jetzt 1156>1155 dann 1366>1365 verstehe ich nicht was die da machen.
Also AM3 ist billig und einen 6Kern Prozessor bekommt man auch schon billig , Mfg Snapstar

@<<Painkiller>> alles gute zum Mod, sry wegen Top Off wollte bloss noch gratulieren , Mfg Snapstar

Es gibt Boards mit USB 3.0 aber man kann mit einer PCIe Karte nachrüsten, da brauchst du aber auch wieder z.B. eine Externe Festplatte mit 3.0 sonst bringt es ja nichts , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Jap, danke.
AMD schaue ich mir mal später an.
Vlt kann ich umgestimmt werden, ansonsten warte ich auf die neue Sockelgeneration von Intel 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Es gibt Boards mit USB 3.0 aber man kann mit einer PCIe Karte nachrüsten, da brauchst du aber auch wieder z.B. eine Externe Festplatte mit 3.0 sonst bringt es ja nichts , Mfg Snapstar



Ja das ist klar.
Derzeit hab ich ein Festplattengehäuse mit E-Sata und finds klasse.
Dort sind allerdings schon alle Slots belegt.
Sprich wenn es in einigen Monaten soweit ist bräuchte ich ein neues Gehäuse und da bietet sich USB3 schon an 
Also PCIe Karten sind das, vielen Dank 


Kurze Frage zu AMD.
AM3 ist derzeit der Hauptsockel?


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

jap, bald soll aber der sockel am3+ kommen.....


----------



## snapstar123 (5. September 2010)

Du bekommst ja auch schon Boards für AM3 mit USB 3.0 aber PCI Karten gibt es schon , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

borsTiHD schrieb:


> Also PCIe Karten sind das, vielen Dank


 
PCIe Erweiterungskarten kosten aber Lanes und bieten nicht die maximale Geschwindigkeit.



borsTiHD schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu AMD.
> AM3 ist derzeit der Hauptsockel?


 
Es gibt keinen anderen, nur den einen.


----------



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Was ist denn dann mit AM2+?
Aber so wie ich das sehe ich es bei AMD etwas Übersichtlicher.
Nur wenn da auch schon wieder die Rede von AM3+ ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

AM2+ ist der Vorgängersockel von AM3, wie Sockel 775 der Vorgänger von 1156 war.
AM3+ ist der Nachfolger von AM3, kommt mit Bulldozer nächstes Jahr.


----------



## borsTiHD (5. September 2010)

Hab ich mir so weit gedacht ^^
Vielen Dank.

Dann ist es wohl am besten einfach bis zum Jahrewechsel noch zu warten.
Zwar kann man bei Hardware immer warten, aber bei einem großen Generationswechsel denke ich ist es schon Sinnvoll.
Immerhin machen die ca. 3 Monate hinterher bestimmt min. 1 Jahr aus in denen ich mithalten kann bzw. Aufrüsten kann.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 1155 löst den 1156 ab, der 1356 löst nächstes Jahr den 1366 ab.



wobei noch nicht sicher ist ob intel den Sockel 1356 nicht einstampft und den Sockel 2011 für High End Desktop verwendet, aktuell gibt es im gegensatz zu 1155 und 2011 keinerlei infos über Sockel 1356 CPUs



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird wie jetzt mittels Zusatzchips realisiert. Nativ im Chipsatz ist es bei Intel immer noch nicht.



nativ ist USB3 auch bei AMD nicht, SATA6 bekommt der x67 Chipsatz nativ (6x)

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wobei noch nicht sicher ist ob intel den Sockel 1356 nicht einstampft und den Sockel 2011 für High End Desktop verwendet, aktuell gibt es im gegensatz zu 1155 und 2011 keinerlei infos über Sockel 1356 CPUs


 
Was aber sehr ungewöhnlich wäre, das bedeutet dann, dass System auf Sockel 2011 sehr teuer werden würden.
Kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass Intel keinen 1356 machen wird. 



XE85 schrieb:


> nativ ist USB3 auch bei AMD nicht, SATA6 bekommt der x67 Chipsatz nativ (6x)


 
Hab ich auch nie gesagt, nur dass USB 3 nicht nativ ist, auch nicht bei den neuen Chipsätzen, obwohl ich damals fest damit gerechnet hatte, denn Intel ist ja Vorreiter in der Entwicklung von USB 3 und dann behandeln sie das so stiefmütterlich wie jetzt.


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was aber sehr ungewöhnlich wäre, das bedeutet dann, dass System auf Sockel 2011 sehr teuer werden würden.
> Kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass Intel keinen 1356 machen wird.



Es deuted aber aktuell viel darauf hin - bei den Preisen wird man wohl ähnlich liegen wie aktuell beim 1366, damit hätte man auch beim 1356 rechnen müssen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> auch nicht bei den neuen Chipsätzen, obwohl ich damals fest damit gerechnet hatte, denn Intel ist ja Vorreiter in der Entwicklung von USB 3 und dann behandeln sie das so stiefmütterlich wie jetzt.



Es wird trotzdem auf allen neuen Mobos drauf sein, da die Sockel 1155 Plattform genug PCIe Lanes hat, ensteht durch den Zusatzchip auch kein Nachteil

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es deuted aber aktuell viel darauf hin - bei den Preisen wird man wohl ähnlich liegen wie aktuell beim 1366, damit hätte man auch beim 1356 rechnen müssen


 
Keine Ahnung, du hast doch gesagt, dass 2011 Quad Channel haben wird, und eigentlich für Server gedacht ist, wieso sollte der also so teuer sein wie 1366?
Ich tippe mal, dass die Preise darüber liegen werden.



XE85 schrieb:


> Es wird trotzdem auf allen neuen Mobos drauf sein, da die Sockel 1155 Plattform genug PCIe Lanes hat, ensteht durch den Zusatzchip auch kein Nachteil


 
Trotzdem hätte man USB 3 nativ in den Chipsatz integrieren können, ist nur eine Entwicklungsgeschichte, keine Ahnung, wieso sie das nicht gemacht haben. Der USB 3 Standard ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. 
Außerdem hat Intel den ja nun Entwickelt, wussten also mehr als andere.


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, du hast doch gesagt, dass 2011 Quad Channel haben wird, und eigentlich für Server gedacht ist, wieso sollte der also so teuer sein wie 1366?



auch der aktuelle Sockel 1366 enstammt dem Server Markt, Quad Channel wird der Sockel 2011 haben - die Frage ist ob auch die Desktopmobos 8 Slots haben oder ob man sich hier zumindest bei den günstigeren Mainboards auf 4 beschränkt, würde ja auch reichen - die Fertigungskosten werden wohl auf Sockel 1366 Niveau liegen - das 4 Channel ist etwas teurer, dafür spart man beim Chipsatz da nur ein Chip vorhanden ist



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass die Preise darüber liegen werden.



über Preise unterhalten wir uns dann wenns soweit ist - wie schnell sich somanche Prognose ändern kann hat man ja beim BD auf AM3 gesehn



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte man USB 3 nativ in den Chipsatz integrieren können, ist nur eine Entwicklungsgeschichte, keine Ahnung, wieso sie das nicht gemacht haben.



es wird wohl seine Gründe haben - aber wie gesagt, es ist völlig egal ob es jetzt im chipsatz ist oder nicht, entscheidend ist die Übertragungsleistung

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> über Preise unterhalten wir uns dann wenns soweit ist - wie schnell sich somanche Prognose ändern kann hat man ja beim BD auf AM3 gesehn


 
Was hat denn Bulldozer mit den Preisen von Intel Mainboards zu tun?  



XE85 schrieb:


> es wird wohl seine Gründe haben - aber wie gesagt, es ist völlig egal ob es jetzt im chipsatz ist oder nicht, entscheidend ist die Übertragungsleistung
> 
> mfg


 
Nein, wichtig ist auch, wie ich es nutzen kann.
Wenn USB nur mit einem Controller angeboten wird, der zwei Ports hinten am Slot anbietet, wie willst du dann den USB 3 Anschluss vom Gehäuse nutzen, wenn du eins damit hast?
Schon mal versucht, den USB Stecker vom Gehäuse hinten am Slot anzuschließen?


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn Bulldozer mit den Preisen von Intel Mainboards zu tun?



Es ging primär um die Prognose, weniger um die Preise  Ich meinte damit schlicht das man sich mit solchen Prognosen zurückhalten sollte bis klarheit herrscht - alles andere ist Sinnlos und führt maximal zu frust wenn es dann doch anders kommt - wie es eben beim BD mit AM3 war/ist



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, wichtig ist auch, wie ich es nutzen kann.
> Wenn USB nur mit einem Controller angeboten wird, der zwei Ports hinten am Slot anbietet, wie willst du dann den USB 3 Anschluss vom Gehäuse nutzen, wenn du eins damit hast?
> Schon mal versucht, den USB Stecker vom Gehäuse hinten am Slot anzuschließen?



alle aktuenn Gehäuse mit USB haben die entsprechenden Anschlüsse um die USB3 Ports an der Mainboard Slotblende anzuschließen - zudem wer sagt das es nicht einen neuen Zusatzkontroller mit entsprechend mehr Ports gibt? - zB einen mit 2 internen und 2 externen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> zudem wer sagt das es nicht einen neuen Zusatzkontroller mit entsprechend mehr Ports gibt? - zB einen mit 2 internen und 2 externen
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist es ja eben, weißt du, dass das ein Hersteller machen wird?
Ich nicht. 

Und du weißt ja, wo Spekulationen hinführen.


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist es ja eben, weißt du, dass das ein Hersteller machen wird?
> Ich nicht.
> 
> Und du weißt ja, wo Spekulationen hinführen.



selbst wenn es den nicht gibt ist es wie gesagt bei aktuellen Gehäusen mit USB3 Support problemlos möglich diese zu nutzen - und das ist kein Gerücht sondern Fakt - sprich es entstehen durch den seperaten Chip überhaupt keine Nachteile, im gegenteil man ist sogar flexibler wenn ein neuer Controller kommt der entsprechend mehr Ports bietet

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

OK, dann erzähl mir mal, wie du die USB Ports des Gäuses nutzen willst, wenn du nur am Slot USB 3 hast?
Stecker vom Gehäuse abschneiden und auf einen USB Stecker löten?


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, dann erzähl mir mal, wie du die USB Ports des Gäuses nutzen willst, wenn du nur am Slot USB 3 hast?
> Stecker vom Gehäuse abschneiden und auf einen USB Stecker löten?



Wie oben schon erwähnt liegen bei Gehäusen die USB3 Frontanschlüsse haben auch die entsprechenden Kabel und Adapter bei um wahlweise USB3 oder USB2 zu nutzen

Hier ein Bild aus der Anleitung eines Lian Li Gehäuses mit USB3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



möchte man USB2 nutzen nimmt man einfach den ebenfall beiliegenden Adapter und kann USB2 Ports direkt am Mobo nutzen, den selben Adapter kann man auch verwenden wenn das Mobo USB3 intern hat

Ich weis jetzt nicht was daran so kompliziert sein soll

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Sagt mir jetzt so nichts, hast du da mal ein Bild von?


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2010)

ein Bild von was? - sieht man doch auf meinem geposteten Bild wie es funktioniert - die Kabel werden via Slotblende nach aussen geführt und am Mobo angeschlossen - fertig - gleichzeitig liegt ein Adapter bei der einen internen Anschluss direkt am Mobo ermöglicht - ist doch ganz einfach, das Prinzip ist aktuell bei allen Gehäusen mit USB3 das selbe

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Ein Bild davon, gibts kein Review, wo man das mal ausprobiert hat?


----------



## XE85 (6. September 2010)

zweifelst du an der Funktion einer primitiven Kabelverbindung? - aber ich werd mal sehn was sich finden lässt, in der aktuellen PCGH wurde USB3 an Gehäusen jedenfalls durchwegs posetuv bewertet

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Das Problem ist dann nur, dass die hinteren Ports belegt sind und man die vorderen am Gehäuse benutzen muss, irgendwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll gelöst.
Besser wäre es, wenn man USB 3 endlilch in den Chipsatz integriert, aber das macht ja keiner.


----------



## XE85 (6. September 2010)

Es sagt ja keiner das du alle 2 nach vorne durchschleifen musst - man kann ja einen USB3 und einen USB2 nehmen, dann kann man hinten zB die externe FP anschließen und vorne eine USB3 Stick - mehr gibts aktuell ohnehin nicht mit USB3, bzw was die Bandbreite auch tatsächlich ausnutzt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Ich tippe einfach mal, dass die Hersteller Probleme damit haben, alle USB Ports, die es dann ja geben wird (10-12) auch wirklich mit der maximalen Geschwindigkeit ausstatten zu können, selbst jetzt gehts ja kaum.
Daher wird das wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern, eher USB 3 im Chipsatz ist.


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich melde mich nochmal zu Wort.
Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Tage zum Überlegen gelassen und möchte mal die Richtung hin zu AMD probieren.
Kann ich einfach mal ein Mainboard und eine CPU in den Raum werfen und ihr sagt mir obs in Ordnung ist?

Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T

Wenn der Grundsatz gut ist, würde ich gerne weiter machen.
Ist es bei AMD Ratsam auch ihre Grakas zu nehmen, oder gibt es da mit nVidia keine Probleme?
Bei nVidia kenne ich mich besser aus.
Was würdet ihr mir denn dann zusätzlich empfehlen?

Graka (GTX470?)
Ram (G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB? Stand bei Geizhals unter den Top10)
Netzteil (hab ich kaum Ahnung, reicht eins mit 500W? z.B.: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500?)
Festplatte (da finde ich schon was)
Gehäuse (könnt ihr mir da ein schlichtes empfehlen? Schwarz, vlt. mit nem leuchtenden Lüfter, aber eher dezent  )
Laufwerk (da such ich mir ein DVD Laufwerk raus, brauche noch kein BluRay)

Vielen Dank schon mal.

mfg
borsTi


----------



## Lordac (11. September 2010)

Hallo,



> *Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54
> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1055T


das Paket ist gut, auch wenn ich selbst eher einen X4 955 BE nehmen würde.

Im allgemeinen empfehle ich einen besseren CPU-Kühler wie z.B. den Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (leiser als der boxed-Kühler) oder Scythe Mugen 2.



> Ist es bei AMD Ratsam auch ihre Grakas zu nehmen, oder gibt es da mit nVidia keine Probleme?


Es spielt absolut keine Rolle ob du eine Radeon oder Nvidea nimmst.



> Was würdet ihr mir denn dann zusätzlich empfehlen?


Wie meinst du das?



> *Graka:* (GTX470?)


Ich persönlich finde die GTX470 zu teuer, die Gainward GTX460 GLH kommt fast an die Leistung einer "normalen" GTX470 ran, ist dabei aber günstiger und stromsparender.



> *RAM:* (G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB? Stand bei Geizhals unter den Top10)


Der RAM ist zwar gut, kann aber aufgrund der hohen Heatspreader Probleme mit ausladenden CPU-Kühlern bereiten, ich würde deshalb z.B. welchen von Kingston nehmen.



> *Netzteil:* (hab ich kaum Ahnung, reicht eins mit 500W? z.B.: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500?)


Das Silent Pro mit 500 Watt reicht und hat auch noch Reserven für OC, weitere Alternativen findest du in meiner Kaufberatung.



> *Festplatte:* (da finde ich schon was)


Hier würde ich eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder Seagate 7200.12 mit 500/1000 GB nehmen.



> *Gehäuse:* (könnt ihr mir da ein schlichtes empfehlen? Schwarz, vlt. mit nem leuchtenden Lüfter, aber eher dezent  )


Xigmatek Asgard, Cooler Master Centurion 534, NZXT Beta, Antec Three Hundred...

Mit beleuchteten Lüftern kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, Vorschläge für "normale" findest du ebenfalls in meiner Kaufberatung, je ein 120 mm Front- und Hecklüfter sollte verbaut sein.



> *Laufwerk:* (da such ich mir ein DVD Laufwerk raus, brauche noch kein BluRay)


Da ein DVD-Brenner kaum teurer ist, würde ich den Sony Optiarc AD-7240S oder LG GH22NS50 nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Super, vielen Dank.
Hab mir auch noch deine Kaufberatung kurz angeschaut.
Ich denke dann tendiere ich doch zu einem AMD System und werde es mir genauer anschauen.

Kennst du einen guten Hardware Shop, wo ich alles zusammen und günstig bestellen kann?
Bisher hab ich immer auf Amazon, bzw. Alternate zurückgegriffen.
Über Geizhals findet man ja einige, aber ich hab keine Erfahrungen mit den Shops und die Preise bei verschiedenen Komponenten sind dann wieder bei anderen Shops besser.

Ich würde halt gern alles bei einem Anbieter bestellen und nicht von 20 verschiedenen.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr/du mir was empfehlen könntest.

mfg
borsTi


----------



## Lordac (11. September 2010)

Hallo,



borsTiHD schrieb:


> Kennst du einen guten Hardware Shop, wo ich alles zusammen und günstig bestellen kann?


Mindfactory ist meist immer vorne mir dabei, wobei ich aber auch im Fall der Fälle zwei Händler in Kauf nehmen würde. 

Bei Mindfactory bezahlt man ab einem Bestellwert von 100,- Euro zwischen 24-6 Uhr keine Versandgebühren, so hätte man also nur 1x welche zu bezahlen falls Mindfactory nicht alles hat, HoH, Hardwareversand, K&M... sind weitere gute Händler.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Also die Händler kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Beim Gehäuse, ich habe mir zum modden das Xigmatek Midgard (Window) besorgt, es sind 2 lüfter enthalten die Xigmatek XLF die leuchten orange bzw. die Lüfterblätter sind orange durchsichtig und die LEDs sind weis.
Die lüfter kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen, bei denn Lüftertest von mir haben sie sehr gut abgeschnitten, leise und trozdem einen guten Luftdurchlass.
Bei der Graka wenn die GTX 460GLH so gut ist dann sparst du noch mal was ein.
CPU und Board sind eigentlich perfekt, das P/L stimmt für die Leistung.
Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ich bin sehr zu frieden mit ihr und beim Laufwerk ist es schon fast egal welches du nimmst aber bei LG kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Ach ja beim NT wirst du auch keine Probleme haben die leistung reicht aus und es muss nicht immer ein 700W NT sein, ja wenn du 3 Grakas verbaust  aber so reicht es locker.
Also ein sehr gutes System, ich würde halt schauen eben wie mit der Graka.
Ich weis halt nicht wieviel leistung du haben willst aber die GTX 470 hat zu meiner GTX 280 auch nicht gerade mehr Leistung und wenn die andere billiger ist und so wie es aussieht auch leiser ist dann würde ich die nehmen.
Ach ja die Speicher, ich kann dir auf jeden fall sagen schau lieber nach welchen mit normalen Headspreader da ich auch die Probleme habe bei meinem 775 System, kein Kühler passt mehr nur noch der Corsair H50 dieser All-In-Wasserkühler aber mein IFX-14 nicht mehr selbst der Ultra 120 Extreme von Thermalrigthe passt auch nicht mehr.
Also entweder welche mit niedrigen HS oder ein Kühler wie der Prolimatech Armageddon, da müsstest du halt die Masse wissen ob das alles kompatible ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

[FONT=&quot]€dit:
Alter Beitrag wird komplett geändert.
Erst noch einmal danke an euch beiden 
Hab das jetzt mal so:

[/FONT]*Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54 - 85,50 €
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 174,86 €
*Kühler:* Cooler Master Hyper TX3 - 13,80 € 
*Graka:* Gainwand GTX 460 GLH - 221,92 €
*RAM:* [FONT=&quot]2x2048MB Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit[/FONT] - 74,33 €
*Netzteil:* Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W - 73,90 €
*Festplatte:* Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX - 82,01 € (SATA-600, passt das?)
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Midgard NEW EDITION Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz  - 61,86 €
*Laufwerk: *LG GH22NS50 SATA schwarz bulk - 18,06 €
*Monitor: *Asus VH222T 90LM73101501021C - 150,90 €

Beim Vergleichen hab ich noch einiges Entdeckt.
Bei Mindfactory gibts den *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T *für 242,86 €, was ich bereit wäre drauf zuzahlen wenn es sich lohnt, könnt ihr mir was zu den beiden Prozessoren sagen?
Würde der Kühler auch beim 1090T genug Leisten?
Und bei HoH hab ich noch die GTX 470 für einen geringen Aufpreis entdeckt:
*Gainward GTX 470 1280MB GDDR5 PCIe* - 249,90 €

*Point of View GTX 470 1280MB GDDR5 PCIe, Demo* - 249,90 €
    Ich würde da dann eher zur GTX 470 von PoV tendieren, aber was bedeutet der Anhang "Demo"?!
Was würdet ihr machen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Also wegen denn Monitoren es geht das du 3 Stück anschliesen kannst, du brauchst nur eine weiter graka mit einem DVI-Anschluss egal ob noch die 6000er Reihe von Nvidia denn es muss nicht über SLI oder sonst was laufen.
Die Graka hängt nur da drinnen da du einen weitern Anschluss hast.
Da gibt es einen Thread, hier der Link.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...plescreen-gaming-ohne-matrox-dank-softth.html

Hier noch der Link zu dem Gehäuse vorallem das Window sieht gut aus

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Ach ja es leuchtet unten nicht Blau da ich diese Gehäuse auch genommen habe bloss mit einem anderem Seitenteil wo das Window anders aussieht aber diese finde ich sogar noch besser bloss gab es das noch nicht mit diesem Window.
Du kannst ja mal schauen bei denn Xigamtek Midgard Gehäusen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Oh... sry... mein "Edit" kam nach deinem Post.
Hatte den vorher nicht gelesen...
Könntet ihr bitte auf meinen vorherigen Beitrag antworten?
Und danke für den Link.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Also ich habe mal geschaut, bei der Grafikkarte währe nichts ein zu wenden da du ja auch bei HOH bestellst, die CPU währe natürlich nicht verkehrt aber ich würde einen anderen CPU-Kühler wählen, es gibt schon billige und auch sehr gute.
Die Speicher da gibt es gegen einen gewissen Aufpreis Speicher die wesentlich besser sind wie z.B. die G-Skills Eco , es sind sehr gute Speicher mit sehr hohen O.C. potenzial und sehr gute latenzen.
Hier mal der Link

2x2048MB G.Skill ECO Series DDR3-1600 CL7 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Hier noch ein guter kühler

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner S775, 754, 939, 940, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer Shop -

Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156 - Computer Shop -

Hoffe ich konnte soweit helfen und wenn die graka nur einen gewissen aufpreis hat gibt es nichts daran aus zu setzen.
Was mit dem Demo ist habe ich keine Ahnung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Dann werd ich es so machen.
Bei meiner obigen Konfig werde ich dann die CPU austauschen und den 1090T nehmen, sowie die Graka austauschen und dort nehme ich die GTX 470 von Point of View.
Kühler tausche ich dann auch und nehme den empfohlene Alpenföhn.

Bedenken hab ich jetzt nur noch beim RAM.
Passt der von G.Skill überhaupt aufs Board?
Beim Mainboard steht in den Details "DDR3 800/1066/1333" und der RAM wird mit 1600 MHz (PC3-12800) angegeben, oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Ja es steht immer da, wenn du das System Üb ertaktest dann wird durch denn Teiler auch der Takt höher.
Du kannst aber auch denn Takt runter schrauben und die Latenzen noch mehr verschärfen denn die Speicher sind sehr gut in Sachen O.C.
Die Speicher laufen sogar mit nur 1,35V und werden so kaum heis bzw. nicht mal warm und mit mehr Spannung laufen sie noch besser.
Du kannst aber auch OCZ nehmen da gibt es extra AMD Editionen, schau mal bei Midfaktory und DDR3 beim Board kannst du auch schauen es gibt eine Kompatibilitätsliste welche Speicher unterstützt werden.
Gib mal dein Board bei Google ein und schau nach Speicher kompatibilität.
Also mit denn Ecos kann man sehr gute O.C. Werte erziehlen und das bei sehr gringer Spannung.
Ich weis nicht willst du überhaupt O.C. betreiben wenn ja dann wird der Speicher durch denn Takt so oder so angehoben obwohl das bei AMD anders ist glaube ich.
Ich werde mal schauen ob ich was finde , Mfg Snapstar

Also hier sind mehr Infos da werden 1600Mhz angezeigt und das der Takt eben von CPU-Takt abhängig ist

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?gclid=CIidyI-CgKQCFZcqDgod9ki0GA&artno=GDEM10&

Ach ja du musst auf mehr Details klicken


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Tausend Dank 
Dann werd ich morgen mal alles bestellen.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch wegen dem Gehäuse.
Dort muss das Netzteil unten am Boden installiert werden, oder?
Ich kenne es nur, dass das NT oben links angeschraubt wird...
Gibt es bei dieser Konstruktion noch etwas zu beachten, oder ist der Rest im Prinzip gleich, außer dass das Mainboard weiter oben angebracht wird?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Das ist egal mit dem NT du kannst es unten in 2 verschiedenen richtungen einbauen.
1x das der Lüfter von unten Luft anzieht und somit im Gehäuse nicht denn Luftstrom störrt.
2x das der Lüfter nach oben zeigt und aus dem Gehäuse die Warme Luft ansaugt.
Ich habe die erste mthode genommen also Lüfter ist unten und da ist auch ein Staubfilter angebracht trozdem hat das NT bis jetzt noch nie richtig aufgedreht.
Ach ja man kann auch sehr gut die kabel verlegen und bin sehr zu frieden mit dem Gehäuse, du hast ja noch Glück denn wo ich es bestellt habe gab es dieses Window noch nicht nur das andere wo man einen Lüfter montieren kann aber egal das ganze Seitenteil wird bei mir verändert.
Für denn Preis ein Top Gehäuse ach ja und denk an WLP es ist immer gut seperat WLP zu haben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Ist keine Wärmeleitpasta beim Kühler dabei?
Könntest du mir da vlt. auch eine kleine Tube empfehlen?
Die Preise gehen ja von 1,90 € bis ins unendliche ^^

Wenn es nötig ist, kann ich dafür auch ruhig noch etwas drauf lege, aber würde die WLP die beim Kühler dabei sein sollte nicht reichen?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Eigentlich schon, es kommt halt drauf an welche Paste dabei ist bzw. von dem Hersteller Artic Cooling ist meistens die Artic Cooling MX2 dabei oder so.
Also ich habe mit verschiedenen WLPs meine Erfehrung und es gibt viele die gut sind bzw. sich gerade um 1°C Tempunterschied ausmachen.
Ich nutze sehr heufig die WLP von Zalman die STG1 da sie sehr flüssig ist und mit einem Pinsel sehr einfach auf zu tragen ist und sie wird nicht porrös nach längerer Zeit sondern ist immer noch so wie wenn man sie gerade auf getragen hat, das währe die Zalman.

Wärmeleitpaste Zalman ZM-STG1 3.5g - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Hier sogar die neue von Zalman die STG2 aber mit der habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, ich habe sie gerade das erste mal gesehen und weis halt nicht wie sie ist.
Die WLPs die ich hier verlinkt habe sind etwas dicker von der konsistenz her aber die Zalman STG1 ist wiederum flüssig was ich bei einem CPU-Kühler besser finde für andere Sachen wie für die Grafikkarte z.B. die Spannungswandler habe ich mit einer sehr dickflüssigen WLP bestrichen da ich an sonsten WLPads nehmen musste aber WLP besser ist.

Wärmeleitpaste Zalman ZM-STG2 3,5g - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

In manchen tests schneidet sie nicht so gut ab aber ich finde sie sogar besser als die von Prolimatech Nano-PK1 oder diese hier

Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Silver 3,5g - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Wärmeleitpaste Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium 5g - Computer Shop - Hardware,

So es gibt zwar noch mehr aber das sind so die gängigsten die so von fast jedem benutzt wird und wenn es einen Unterschied gibt dann sind es 1°C und das ist nichts.
Bei Metallpaste ist es was anderes aber gefährlich deshalb benutze ich sie selber nicht und man bekommt sie wieder sehr schwer ab dafür hat man da besser Temps , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (11. September 2010)

Danke 
Die 8 € investiere ich dann mal lieber.
Die sind es mir Wert.

Dann dürften alle meine Fragen erst mal beantwortet sein.
Morgen werd ich die Sachen bestellen und am nächsten WE zusammensetzten (soweit dann alles da ist  ).

Ich danke euch allen noch mal für eure Hilfe 

mfg
borsTi


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

Also soweit ist alles perfkt, mit der CPU und dem Board wird es keine Probleme geben da der X6 unterstützt wird sowie die Speicher.
Der Rest ist ja alles kompatible und das NT reicht von der Leistung auch aus.
Wenn du willst kannst du noch ein paar Lüfter bestellen von Xigmatek denn du kannst im Gehäuse oben 2x120-140mm Lüfter installieren was dem CPU-Kühler zu gute kommen wird sowie am Boden gibt es auch noch einen Platz was für die Graka gut währe.
Also die lüfter hinten und oben pusten raus und vorne und unten pusten rein.
Hier bei HOH kostet er auch fast 2€ weniger als bei Midfactory

Xigmatek XLF-F1253, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm | hoh.de

Die Lüfter lohnen sich vorallem die 2 wo oben montiert werden, das kommt alles der CPU zu gute.
Es sind ja schon 2 vorhanden vorne einer der läuft aber nur mit 1050RPM und hinten mit 1500RPM und normal laufen sie mit 1500RPM aber das ist ja egal.
Ich finde weniger Luft rein dafür mehr Luft raus was einen unterdruck enstehen lässt und die Warme Luft aus jeder Ecke saugt.
So ist das System schon perfekt das Board ist gut O.C. tauglich sowie die CPU dank offenen Multi, das hat ja vorteile wenn das Board sich nicht höher takten ässt einfach denn Multi hoch und fertig.
Ich hoffe ich konnte soweit helfen und viel Spass beim basteln , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (12. September 2010)

Das mit den Lüftern werde ich auch beherzigen.
Ich wohne hier fast unterm Dach und im Sommer entsteht hier eine Hitze die ist kaum auszuhalten 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. September 2010)

Na dann kommen die Lüfter vorallem oben die 2 nur zu gunsten der CPU , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

mittlerweile sind alle Teile da und ich hab fleißig alles zusammengebastelt.
Hatte zwar mächtig Probleme den RAM einzubauen, da der CPU Kühler genau darüber hängt aber ich habs geschafft.

Ich komme zum Punkt...
Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Starte ich den Rechner bleibt mein Bildschirm schwarz.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Ich kann es zwar nicht 100%ig behaupten, aber ich bin der Meinung alles soweit richtig angeschlossen zu haben.

- Beide RAM Steine nebeneinander in den ersten zwei Slots (steht so in der Beschreibung des MB)
- Graka sitzt im obersten PCI E Slot und hat zwei 6PIN Stromstecker mit drin
- hab beide DVI Anschlüsse ausprobiert und das sogar jeweils mit zwei Monitoren
- wenn ich den Speaker richtig angeschlossen habe... der piepst nicht!
- Lüfter drehen sich alle und leuchten auch
- was vlt. wichtig ist... ich bekomm den PC nicht übers gedrückt halten des Power Knopf wieder aus (hab bis jetzt das Netzteil ausgeschaltet)


Sonst fällt mir grad nichts ein 
Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen?
Ich weiß echt nicht weiter und hab, wie ich es schon am Anfang geschrieben habe, schon länger nicht mehr mit dem Zusammenbau eines PCs beschäftigt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## borsTiHD (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich möchte so die Übersicht bewahren.
Hab jetzt nochmal einiges probiert.
Alles rausgebaut und immer wieder probiert ob was klappt.

- erstmal Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse geholt zwecks Kurzschlüssen testen, aber es lief immer noch nicht
- dann immer weiter Komponenten entfernt (Graka weg >> lief nichts, bzw kein piepen; RAM weg >> kein piepen; CPU raus >> kein piepen)... beim kleinen Speaker, der beim Gehäuse dabei war, hab ich auch mal die Pole getauscht und alles ausprobiert, aber auch dann gabs kein Piepen.

Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung.
Hardware woanders testen kann ich auch nicht, da niemand ein ähnliches System hat. 
Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen wie cih weiter vorgehen könnte?

Und wie könnte/sollte ich die Geräte austauschen?
Hab bei zwei verschiedenen Shops bestellt... 

Vielen Dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2010)

Hast du auch alle Stromstecker angeschlossen?


----------



## borsTiHD (18. September 2010)

Ich hoffe es mal 
Ein großer Stecker und zwei kleine 4 PIN Stecker aufs Mainboard.
Waren direkt die Kabel die fest am NT dran sind...

Sowie zwei 6 PIN Stecker die ich noch ans NT anschließen musste um die Graka zu versorgen.
Das waren doch alle or?
Abgesehen von den Stromsteckern für die Laufwerke.

€dit:
Hab die erste Mail von Mindfactory bekommen.
Habe denen geschrieben worum es geht und welche Komponenten ich gekauft habe.



> Sehr geehrter Herr X,
> 
> vermutlich hat Ihr Mainboard nicht die notwendige BIOS Version um die  CPU zu unterstützen, entsprehend müssten Sie ein BIOS Update machen bzw.  mit dem Lieferanten Ihres Mainboards Kontakt aufnehmen.



Kann das Stimmen?
Hab den Phenom II X6 1090T und MSI 870A-G54.

Wenn es zutrifft, was kann ich machen?
Habe keine andere CPU um ein Bios update durchführen zu können.
Aber wie gesagt... das Mainboard gab kein Pieps von sich, sollte es nicht piepen wenn die CPU nicht erkannt wird?

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Ma...ockel-AM3-ATX-DDR3-1xPCIe-20_i7559_119353.htm[/FONT]


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

Also es gibt für das Mainboard auch noch denn 24Pin Stecker aber ich denke denn hast du auch benutzt.
Ich denke eher das du ein Biosupdate machen musst, bei denn anderen Boards wo es von MSI AM3 gibt, stand da das du ein Bios update machen musst.
Hier noch mal der Link ist eigentlich fast das selbe Board bloss da steht es mit dem Biosupdate, hier steht es kompatible zum X6 aber erst Biosupdate.

http://http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Mainboards/AMD/Sockel-AM3/MSI/MSI-890GXM-G65-890GX-Sockel-AM3_i7559_116321.htm

Es ist nicht  das selbe aber die neuen von MSI AM3 sind fast alle gleich, ist zwar ein anderer Chipsatz aber die unterscheiden sich kaum von einander.
Also einfach das neue Bios drauf und fertig denn deins unterstützt auch die CPU bloss steht es nicht so da wie bei dem Board , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (18. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ja den großen Stecker hatte ich auch drin 
Ich glaub mittlerweile auch das es am Bios liegt.
Auf der MSI HP gibt es neuere Versionen.
Seit dem zweiten Update kamen folgende Neuerungen:



> -  Support AMD 6 core CPU.
> -  Improved memory compatibility.



Ich hab mir bei HoH einen Reklamations Auftrag erstellt.
Soll noch warten bis sie mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen.
Werden die so einfach das Bios updaten, besonders da ich die CPU vom anderen Shop habe und die im Prinzip nichts dafür konnten?

Denn ich persönlich hab KEINE Möglichkeit das Bios selbst zu flashen.
Kenne auch niemanden mit einer AM3 CPU. 

lg
borsTi


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

Hast du keinen USB Stick oder was ähnliches, man kann fast alles zum flashen beutzen, es müsste sogar mit einer CD möglich sein.
Ach ja der Rechner geht ja nicht bzw. du kommst nicht mal ins Bios.
Wenn du ins Bios kommst dann müsste es gehen.
Ich würde auch nur einen Riegel drinnen lassen.
Also denn Arbeitsspeicher im ersten Slot damit es beim flashen zu keinen Problemen kommt aber halt nur wenn du ins Bios kommst.
Wenn nicht hat keiner einen AMD Prozessor der auf denn Sockel passt.
Am besten direkt bei MSI nachfragen denn ob HOH das macht weis ich nicht, manche machen das halt nicht wegen Garantie weil wenn der CPU was passiert dann währe es dennen ihre Schuld.
Ich würde mal MSI anfragen und vorallem die dauer nicht das es da 2 Wochen dauert bis du dein Board wieder hast.
Am besten währe echt wenn jemand eine CPU hat der auf denn Sockel passt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (18. September 2010)

Nein, leider 
Ich kennen einen in einem kleinen PC Shop, aber der verkauft nur Intel Systeme und hat deswegen nichts da um mir zu helfen.
Sonst kenne ich nur einen der einen AMD hat der auch passen würde, aber dem ist der Aufwand zuviel.

Meinst du HoH würde mir das Mainboard nicht flashen?
Hatte auch nicht vor die CPU usw. mit zuschicken, sondern nur das Mainboard.
Gibt es bei MSI eine deutsche Support Seite?

Denn ins Ausland würde ich es nicht gerne schicken.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

Das ist dann sch... am besten bei HOH sich in Verbidung setzten und fragen wegen dem flashen, wenn sie kulant sind machen die es schon aber ich würde auch fragen wie lange es dauert und das du auch keine Möglichkeit hast es zu flashen.
Bei MSI weis ich nicht am besten mal schreiben, ich glaube es gibt einen deutschen Support da ich mich mal mit Ihnen in Verbindung gestzt habe.
Wenn ich die E-Mail gefunden habe gebe ich sie dir dann aber HOH würde ich auf jeden fall auch anschreiben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (19. September 2010)

Danke für deine Mühen 
Ich hab HoH mal eine Mail geschickt und warte dann mal bis Morgen auf die Antwort.
Hoffe es kommt was positives bei rum 

Ich werde über die nächsten Schritte Berichten.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## borsTiHD (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

also ich hab jetzt von MSI eine Antwort bekommen.
Generell machen die sowas (Bios updaten), aber das kostet 25 € o.O
MSI Webshop

Ich löse das anders... ich hab bei HoH eine Reklamation beantragt und Heute meinen Poststempel bekommen um mein Paket kostenlos versenden zu können, 
mit der Bitte mein Bios zu updaten.
Weitere Infos dabei gegeben das ich keine Möglichkeit habe das Bios selbst zu flashen.
Paket ging in die weite Welt und ich hoffe das es heile wieder zu imr zurück kommt mit einem frischen Bios 

Hoffentlich lags auch wirklich daran, sonst bekomm ich Krämpfe ^^

lg
borsTi


----------



## snapstar123 (21. September 2010)

Also das finde ich heftig das MSI so viel Kohle verlangt.
Wenn es raus ist dann denke ich das es nicht zu lange dauert da sie ja nur ein update machen müssen.
Es liegt auf jeden fall daran weil es ja auch dort steht das sie erst mit dem neuen Bios laufen.
Bei anderen Online-Shops, machen sie es schon im voraus damit die CPU kompatible ist bei manchen halt eben nicht aber die machen das schon.
Also keine Sorge es liegt am Bios, ein update und du kannst dich auf dein System freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## borsTiHD (25. September 2010)

Die Reise geht weiter.
Ich habe gestern eine Bestätigung von HoH bekommen dass die mein Mainboard weiter zum Hersteller (MSI) schicken -.-
Um das herauszufinden musste es 4 Tage (!) bei denen rumliegen?

Die haben mir geschrieben das es in der Regel zwischen 2-4 Wochen dauern würde und bei Defekt, bzw. Material mangle sogar noch länger (was bei mir ja nicht zutreffen sollte  ).

Man bin ich glücklich imo 



So ganz nebenbei...
Als Kühler hab ich mir den Alpenföhn (in ein paar Post vorher verlinkt) besorgt.
Es gab keine Anleitung oder ähnliches in der Beschrieben wird wie rum der egt. verbaut wird xD
Mit der Google Bilder Suche hab ich auch nichts konkretes gefunden, außer das die Leute den Lüfter immer wieder in eine andere Richtung zeigen lassen.

Wie rum sollte ich den verbauen?
Bis jetzt hab ich den Lüfter richtung Ram zeigen lassen (also hing genau überm Ram).
Pustet der so richtig, oder muss er zum hinteren Ausgang zeigen?
Meine Lüfter unten und vorne pusten rein, während die zwei an der Decke und der Hintere nach draußen pusten.

Bevor ihr meint.... teste doch...
Beim ersten verbauen hab ich nicht dran gedacht, weil ich zu sehr den nicht funktionierenden Rechner im Kopf hatte 
Und beim nächsten Einbau würde ich schon sehr gerne direkt richtig verbauen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

So wie er passt, der passt nur in eine Richtung, also lass den nach hinten zum Gehäuselüfter hin blasen.


----------



## borsTiHD (25. September 2010)

Sicher das man den nur in eine Richtung setzen kann?
Weil sonst hätte ich zufälligerweise die einzig mögliche Richtung gewählt.
Ich meinte jetzt aber auch nicht das er nach oben oder unten zeigt, sondern ob der Kühler mit dem Lüfter nach rechts (also das er überm RAM liegt) kommt, oder ob der Lüfter nach links (als zum hinteren Gehäuseausgang) kommt.

Als Beispiel:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ner-blue-edition-auf-der-drachenplattform.jpg
Hier hängt der Lüfter überm RAM, wie es bei meinem ersten Einbau auch war.

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Intel-Kuehler/EKL_Alpenfoehn Gross_Clockner-19.jpg
Hier zeigt er nach unten, Richtung Graka, wie ich ihn schon mal nicht einbauen kann, aber wollte damit verdeutlichen was ih egt. meine. 

Also soll der so wie im ersten Bild stehen, oder um 180° gedreht Richtung hinteren Gehäuseausgang?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Jop, genauso und anders kannst du ihn auch nicht setzen (höchstes umdrehen ), da AMDs Halterung nicht quadratisch ist.


----------



## borsTiHD (25. September 2010)

Also war es so, wie ich es gemacht habe schon richtig?
Der Lüfter sollte ja die Wärme vom Kühlkörper Richtung Ausgang zu den hinteren Lüftern pusten und nicht zu den vorderen Lüftern, die ins Gehäuse  rein pusten. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Deiner bläst zum Deckel hin, du kannst ihn auch so hinbauen, dass er zum Hecklüfter bläst, was etwas besser ist.


----------



## borsTiHD (25. September 2010)

Ok, warte...
Entweder wir reden aneinander vorbei, oder ich blick nicht mehr durch.
Ich hab mein Gehäuse jetzt mal von der Seite mit Paint(!) gezeichnet 
Schau dir bitte mal die Bilder an.

Ich hab alle 5 Lüfter gezeichnet mit der jeweiligen "pust" Richtung.
In der Mitte hab ich den Kühlblock vom Alpenföhn mit seinem Lüfter eingezeichnet (der Lüfter ist dabei einmal auf der rechten Seite, genau beim RAM und einmal ist der Lüfter auf der linken Seite).
Beim Alpenföhn hab ich auch jeweils einen Pfeil für den Luftstrom eingezeichnet.
Stimmen die Luftströme?

Wenn die Luftströme so richtig eingezeichnet sind, dann wäre die Methode bei "PC_Lüfter_rechts.jpg" wesentlich Sinnvoller.
Seh ich das richtig?


Ich hätte ja gern ein Foto gemacht, aber ich kanns ohne MB nicht einbauen ^^
Hoffe du verstehst mein Kunstwerk


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Ich hatte mir dein zweites Bild angeguckt und da bläst der Kühler zum Deckel. Besser ist es, wenn er nach hinten zum Hecklüfter bläst.


----------



## borsTiHD (25. September 2010)

Also wäre das erste Bild das wohl bessere?
Wo der Lüfter auf der rechten Seite des Kühlkörpers angebracht wurde?

Danke 


(War der Luftstrom beim Alpenföhn überhaupt richtig? Also das der Lüfter die Luft "in" den Kühlkörper hineinbläst?)

€dit:
Könntest du mir bitte ein Bild von deinem Innenleben zeigen?
Ich sehe in deiner Sig du hast den selben Kühler?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

So wie es im ersten Bild ist, ist das OK. DEr Lüfter bläst die Luft über die Lamellen nach hinten, er saugt also an und bläst es durch den Kühler.

Fertig gebaut sollte das so aussehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borsTiHD (26. September 2010)

Super, dann war ich doch richtig.
Bedanke mich tausendfach... macht ja wenig Sinn wenn ich den falsch herum pusten lasse xD

Dann melde ich mich das nächste mal, sobald mein Mainboard von seiner Weltreise wieder da ist.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Jop, mach das, sag bescheid, wenns bei dir wieder weiter geht.


----------



## borsTiHD (13. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin endlich mal wieder 
Mainboard ist wieder da 

Das war ja mal ein krasser weg.
Mein Lieferant hat es nach 5 Tagen, in denen es bei denen war weiter zum Hersteller geschickt.
Vom Hersteller gabs seit vielen Wochen keine Rückmeldung und urplötzlich (Gestern) stand der Postbote mit einem Päckchen für mich vor mir.

Gut... dann erst mal zum sichergehen einen fliegenden Aufbau gestartet.
Wunderbar... alles lief  ich hätte an der Decke einen Walzer tanzen können 

Windows ist jetzt installiert... Treiber etc. alles fertig... Rechner wird noch eingerichtet und es scheint alles zu klappen 
Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch.

Meine zwei Ram Module wurden glaub ich falsch erkannt, laut CPUZ siehts folgendermaßen aus (Bild im Anhang).
Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was und mit welchen Timings etc. ich das umstellen muss im Bios, damit der Ram unter normalen Bedingungen läuft?
Übertakten möchte ich vorerst nicht, der Ram soll nur mit seinen normalen Einstellungen laufen 

Anschließend möchte ich mich bei euch noch für eure ganze Hilfe tausendfach bedanken 

mfg
borsTiHD

€dit:
Typ Bezeichnung des Rams war:
G.Skill 4GB KIT ECO PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL7


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

sollteste mal im bios gucken wie die engestellt wurden und ansonsten einfach mal auf ihren standarttakt anheben


----------



## borsTiHD (13. November 2010)

Nur den Takt?
Welche Timings soll ich einstellen?
Hab ich noch nie wirklich gemacht ^^

Sind 1600 Mhz schon mal richtig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Die RAMs laufen mit 1333MHz, wenn es 1600er sind, musst du sie im Bios manuell darauf einstellen.


----------



## borsTiHD (14. November 2010)

G.Skill 4GB KIT ECO PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL7
Die kommen dann doch auf 1600 Mhz.
Es ist nur so das ich 100%ig sicher sein möchte, nicht das mir der Ram durch schmort 

Aber wie stelle ich die Timings richtig ein bei diesen zwei Riegeln?
Ihr habt halt viel mehr Ahnung als ich.


----------

